# Keine "Line In" Aufnahme möglich (Realtek ALC892)



## Gegengift (20. Februar 2011)

*Keine "Line In" Aufnahme möglich (Realtek ALC892)*

Hallo.

Folgendes Problem:

Die Line-In Aufnahme (also alles was am PC an Geräuschen entstehen) funktioniert bei meinem neuen ASUS Board nicht. Soundchip ist ein Realtek ALC892.

Aufnahmeprogramme wie Rec No 23 spucken eine Fehlermeldung aus. (s. Bild)
Nur wenn ich ein Aufnahmegerät anschließe (Mikro auf USB oder Klinke), komm ich in den Recorder No 23 überhaupt rein. Doch da fehlt dann die Line-In Auswahl. Kann dann nur Mikro auswählen.

Es liegt nicht an den Treibern. Bzw. wurden aktuelle installiert und es funktioniert nicht. Einstellungen etc. hab ich alles getestet was geht. Auch im BIOS hab ich nachgeschaut.. 

Vielleicht weiß jemand ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt. Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Keine "Line In" Aufnahme möglich (Realtek ALC892)*

Ich kann zwar dein Problem nicht lösen, aber ich glaube dir ist nicht ganz klar was "Line In" eigentlich ist. So wie ich das verstanden habe möchtest du die Töne, die am PC gespielt werden aufnehmen. Line In ist im Prinzip so etwas wie ein Mikrophon Eingang, nur wird das Signal unverstärkt und unverändert aufgenommen. Im Prinzip das selbe wie ein Line Out, also das Signal was von deiner Soundkarte zu den Lautsprechern geht, nur umgekehrt. Wird zum Beispiel benutzt um Musikinstrumente aufzunehmen.

Was du benötigst ist Stereo Mix. Das findest du bei den Aufnahmegeräten in der Systemsteuerung und muss möglicherweise erst noch aktiviert werden (so war es zumindest bei meinem Laptop). Das machst du einfach in dem du auf ein leeres Feld klickst und den Haken bei Deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen setzt. Damit kannst du aufnehmen, was am PC wiedergeben wird.


----------



## Gegengift (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Keine "Line In" Aufnahme möglich (Realtek ALC892)*



> Ich kann zwar dein Problem nicht lösen, ...


Oh doch!! Und herzlichen Dank dafür!



> ...aber ich glaube dir ist nicht ganz klar was "Line In" eigentlich ist.


Ich hab immer geahnt, dass das falsch ist. Dieser falsche Ausdruck wird so oft reproduziert, dass man meint er sei richtig. 




> Was du benötigst ist Stereo Mix.


Das wars. Unter Win7: Rechtsklick auf Lautstärkensymbol .. Aufnahmegeräte .. Rechtsklick ins freie Feld "Deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen".. Stereo Mix aktivieren

Vielen Dank noch mal...


----------



## hawink (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Keine "Line In" Aufnahme möglich (Realtek ALC892)*

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Realtek ALC892 und suche verzweifelt nach einer Antwort. Bei mir funktioniert Stereomix an sich tadellos, kann auch aufnehmen, aber obwohl der Sound beim Aufnahmen ganz normal und auch sehr gut ist, ist die Aufnahme, wenn ich das Aufgenommene abspiele, zu schnell und der Ton daher zu hoch. Habe schon versucht die Sampler Rate zu ändern mit allen Kombinationen 44100 hz, 480000 hz, sowohl bei Aufnahme als auch bei Wiedergabe, es nützt nichts, der pitch ist zu hoch, die Stimmen sind Mickey Mouse Stimmen. Was ich nicht kann, weil es nicht angeboten wird, ist auf 24 bit zu ändern, es gibt nur 16 bit. Ich habe Windows 7 64 bit. Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das einen Unterscheid macht, aber ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Ausserdem, wie gesagt, kann ich gar nicht auf 24 bit umstellen.  Nach einigen Expereminenten glaube ich, dass der Koeffezient, um den der Ton zu hoch ist 0,85 beträgt, das wäre das Verhältnis von 41100:48000 hz. Wenn ich meinem Recorder (ich habe übrigens schon mehrere ausprobiert, daran liegt's nicht) Aufnahme mit Faktor 0,85 eingebe passt die Tonhöhe. Aber das ist ja nur eine Hilfsmethode und keine Lösung.
Weiss jemand eine Lösung des für mich mysteriösen Problems?


----------

